# New here!



## PappaD (Feb 12, 2008)

Sup everyone? I am new here but not totally new to the scene. I was a total gym rat and was making great gains when I broke my arm (twisted my humorus bone in half) arm wrestling. No, I wasn't competing it was a fluke. So after 5 days in the hospital and two plates and 28 screws my right arm was not working well and in fact, my hand was paralyzed due to nerve damage. Let me just say here that I am not trying to start anything about religion or prayer but the docs said it would take at least a year for my nerve to start working again, but, after much prayer and belief in God my hand started working in 22 days. The doctors said it was a miracle! 

Ok enough about that. I haven't trained in about 4 years as I had alot of joint pain and was really a little afraid to put weight on it. I have been gunshy!!!

Now I am ready to get back into it and get this body lined back out.

I am enjoying catching up with all the latest info out there.

See yall around,

PappaD


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2008)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

PappaD welcome to IM! 

we are glad you joined us, be sure to check out IronMaglabs Supplements

view our top selling ebooks

don't forget to start your own personal Blog and  Photo Gallery

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome, buddy. What part of Texas you from?


----------



## PappaD (Feb 12, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Welcome, buddy. What part of Texas you from?



Houston area!


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 12, 2008)

Where in H-Town?


----------



## PappaD (Feb 12, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Where in H-Town?



Spring


----------



## chef289 (Feb 18, 2008)

welcome


----------



## charliemurphy9 (Feb 18, 2008)

this place has a ton of info. welcome


----------



## PappaD (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys! I am looking forward to learning or rather relearning alot!!! I am trying to get back from a bad arm break & surgery but I am excited!! See ya'll around!!


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 19, 2008)

good luck with your healing man take it slow so you dont re-injure yourself.


----------



## PappaD (Feb 19, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> good luck with your healing man take it slow so you dont re-injure yourself.



I am fully healed with the exception of some joint pain in the elbow and shoulder from no activity. I broke the arm 4 years ago and was in a mental place where any weight on it freaked me out! The docs all say it's stronger now than before as I have two six inch stainless plates in addition to bone!

I also used it as an excuse to eat like crap and blame it on my arm. Well all that's over and I am back in a BIG way.

I am stripping fat using a solid diet/training schedule and Clen. This stuff is so cool!!! Fat is being traded for dormant muscle. I guess muscle has a long memory cause it's they're just blowing back up!!!

I am waiting till I get my BF% down a little more and get my joints in shape before returniing to the dark side. Any advice on joint rehab?

Thanks for being here for me!!!

Peace


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome to Ironmag bro.

Sorry to hear about the injury,but glad to hear about the recovery.Hang in there bro,it will come back.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 19, 2008)

joint rehab advice is like i said take it slow. i have had a few bad injuries that were not lifting related glucosamine works for me. just dont over do it is my best advice four years or not dont hurt yourself and go full diesel in the gym. nothing worse than hurting a old injury by bieng to eager. good luck again and welcome to im bro.


----------



## nartic (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome bro................


----------



## PappaD (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks all!! I will take it easy and it will come back quickly if I do it right! I am going to get some sups for the joints.

Peace


----------



## freakinhuge (Feb 21, 2008)

Welcome to iron mag


----------

